# Banner



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Did you talk about the banner at all? I was just curious if anyone had any ideas.

Sean


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I knew there was something I forgot to bring up at the meeting


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Haha, oh well. So does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

A friend of mine that lives in Covington is damn good with graphic design. I might be able to ask him for a banner design (he owes me big time for getting him a job.) I'll need dimensions and any other specific things we want to be included, etc.


----------

